# Harley Topper with sidecar



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 7, 2022)

Harley topper with sidecar.  Got it on a trade.  Would trade for early bicycle stuff. Or motorbikes from teens / 1920's.  Send me a DM.


----------



## catfish (Jan 7, 2022)

Very Cool!


----------



## Nashman (Jan 7, 2022)

Sweet!!


----------



## saladshooter (Jan 7, 2022)

Take a buddy along to Sturgis!


----------



## mrg (Jan 18, 2022)

Cool scoot, had one of those back in the 90's, mine was a H, 9 hp, slingshot (centrifugal clutch) 60mph+, scary fast for a scooter!, guess I was just use to holding on to a motorcycle with my legs instead of sitting on top.


----------



## Boris (Jan 18, 2022)

LOVE IT!


----------



## vincev (Jan 19, 2022)

Is there a title with it ? What year is it ??


----------



## phantom (Jan 19, 2022)

mrg said:


> Cool scoot, had one of those back in the 90's, mine was a H, 9 hp, slingshot (centrifugal clutch) 60mph+, scary fast for a scooter!, guess I was just use to holding on to a motorcycle with my legs instead of sitting on top.



That's pretty quick as they advertised them to go almost 50. I know Cushman Eagles could get close to 60 and a Mustang Pony could get to about 65. Most early 60's Lambrettas and Vespas were good for about 55


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2022)

I think the earlier ones had a smaller motor and went 45-50 mph.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 22, 2022)

Yes, I have a title.  I would trade for a killer early motobike.


----------

